
Dropbox will price IPO at $21 per share - skhatri11
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/22/dropbox-will-price-ipo-at-21-per-share-source-says.html
======
fancyfacebook
The dollar number is a completely meaningless unit, it still boggles my mind
that financial journalists report this like it matters. They should tell you
what percentage of the company is being offered at what the total valuation
would be at the expected price, the price itself is completely meaningless.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
EXACTLY!

If you have a $20 billion company and sell half of it in the form of 10
billion shares for $1/share, it's not really any different than selling it in
the form of 100 million shares for $100/share. The same amount of money will
buy the same amount of the company. And since price changes are often given in
percent change, it doesn't matter if you buy 100 shares at $1 or 1 share at
$100. If the stock doubles, you'll have $200 either way.

